# The Rock Island (ARMSCOR) revolver



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried the ARMSCOR .38spl revolver yet?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never seen or held one but from the picture they look like a cross between a Colt and S&W. No gun shops around here carry them that I am aware of and I have never seen them at shows. Of corse I am not looking for them either. It will be interresting to see if anybody has one.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm seriously considering getting one through centerfire systems. If I get one, I'll post a range report. It'll probably be a few weeks, though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I can say about Armscor is their .45s are well liked by many in the bottom feeder ranks. I have never owned one or shot one but over on 1911.org they get good reviews. I for one will be looking foward to your report as I am more of a revolver type fellow than auto's. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Never even held one............just read about them. All different kinds of opinions. Just remember, ya' get what ya' pay for (most of the time).:smt023


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Any updates? I saw one and was wondering about it myself.


----------

